# Solar Pool Cover??



## jollyroger1210 (Dec 12, 2009)

Hi There,

Anyone know where to get a solar pool cover for the swimming pool from?


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Call Bruno on 918576377, please tell him James told you to contact him, he sorted me out with mine and I am delighted with it.


----------



## bobmurdy (Jan 10, 2009)

This has caught my eye, please explain in further detail what a solar pool cover is and how it works, I had not considered there was such an item?

Regards,

Bob


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi all

I have just had to replace mine and was horrified when I found that the one I wanted would cost almost 1000 here in Portugal. 

I have now ordered one from the UK (EXACTLY THE SAME ONE) and it has coast me 255 GBP with 105 GBP for delivery!! a saving of over 50%


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

bobmurdy said:


> This has caught my eye, please explain in further detail what a solar pool cover is and how it works, I had not considered there was such an item?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Bob


 *Slows Down or Stops Evaporation*
If your pool is not covered there is serious water evaporation . Think how ofetn you have to top up your water!

*Cuts Down seriously on Chemical Use*
Using a pool cover reduces a pool's chemical consumption by 35–60 percent.

Helps the Swimming Pool Retain Heat
Covering a swimming pool at night will reduce heat loss even if the pool isn't a heated one . The one I have raises the pool temperature by 8c at least :clap2::clap2:
For a swimming pool that relies on the sun for heat, covering it at night can still make it warm enough to swim in the next day, instead of losing all the heat overnight when the temperatures go down.
It is importnat in hotter climates to have one that has UV protection.

4*. Keeps Out Leaves, Twigs and Yard Debris*
Using a pool cover means not be chasing down every leaf that lands in your pool. Perhaps have more time to do something like,  swim?

* Less Maintenance*

Pool covers make maintaining your swimming pool a whole lot easier.

*Saves Money*
Worth the investment  Buying a pool cover and experience almost immediate savings. Heating bills will be lower, you won't have to buy as many 

*Conserves Water*
A covered pool conserves water by losing less due to evaporation. This means you won't be filling up your swimming pool as often as you did when you were cover-less. Living in Portugal, or any other water sensitive area, using less water is the smart way to go.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

bobmurdy said:


> This has caught my eye, please explain in further detail what a solar pool cover is and how it works, I had not considered there was such an item?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Bob



You might like to look at the US dept of energy site for more information.

Energy Savers: Swimming Pool Covers

I have been using one since 1999!! Apart for tha past 5 weeks as my old one needed replacing.

They vary from 200 to 500 microns in density
the bubble (or solar) covers are similar to bubble packing material except they use a much thicker grade of plastic and have UV inhibitors.


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

siobhanwf said:


> I have now ordered one from the UK (EXACTLY THE SAME ONE) and it has coast me 255 GBP with 105 GBP for delivery!! a saving of over 50%


Contact info would be much appreciated - by PM if you can't post on open forum

Thanks


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

No Problem MrBife. PM sent


----------

